# Spinning reel vs. baitcasting reel



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm in the market for a new reel. Right now I have a quantum energy pti10. It does the job well, but its too small for some of my latest fishing interests. 

I was almost decided on getting one of its bigger brothers since I've loved that reel. But, then I started thinking about getting a baitcasting reel because its main purpose would be bigger crankbaits like the pointer 100 and also targeting bigger fish. 

I know spinning reels can land some big boys. I've landed Mahi mahi on spinning gear. I was just wondering some opinions on spinning vs. baitcasting reels that might help me with my decision.

Thanks.


----------



## cajun1977 (Dec 8, 2007)

if youve never used a baitcaster id suggest getting with some one who has one to let you try. they take alot of practice to get used to it and a cheap baitcaster will give you alot of problems unlike a spinning reel. im in south ogden and would be happy to give you a lesson if your ever in the area


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

cajun1977 said:


> if youve never used a baitcaster id suggest getting with some one who has one to let you try. they take alot of practice to get used to it and a cheap baitcaster will give you alot of problems unlike a spinning reel. im in south ogden and would be happy to give you a lesson if your ever in the area


+1 to that.

Once you get it down though, you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

fatbass said:


> I've never liked that whole "cast with the right hand and switch the rod to the left hand" thing with baitcasters. I do like baitcasters for trolling though.


Get a left handed baitcaster reel.


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks for the offer on the lesson cajun. I don't make it that far north very often... but if I do  

For those of you that do baitcast, what model reels do you like. I know the cheap ones are gonna give me tons of trouble, so I will probably be saving up for a little while before my purchase.

Thanks again.


----------



## tcb (Sep 26, 2007)

I've always had good luck with the simple Abu Garcia reels- relatively inexpensive, but very reliable.


----------



## SlapShot (Sep 25, 2007)

When it comes to certain lures a baitcaster is the way to go. When I throw crankbaits and spinnerbaits all I use is casting tackle. Definitely borrow a rod and baitcast reel so you can get used to it...and get a left-hand retrieve baitcaster. As far as brand, I use Shimano Curados and Calcutta's. I also have a couple of Daiwa reels I like. They were all purchase on Ebay, brand new, but I didn't pay anywhere near retail.

Good Luck

HockeyMan


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

fatbass said:


> I've never liked that whole "cast with the right hand and switch the rod to the left hand" thing with baitcasters. I do like baitcasters for trolling though.


+1


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I had a Pfleuger baitcaster once... the red one(?). It was nice and smooth and I could actually work it well enough to minimize backlashes (everyone gets them though and they suck). Although it was new and I only caught a few fish with it.... I still liked my spinning gear, have caught tons of fish big and little with it and have no reason to change. I'd agree with some of these guys, get with somebody that has one, try it out (especially the backlash part) to see if thats something you want to deal with alot while you're learning to use one and then make your choice. For trolling, they do seem to be really solid and I actually preferred one of the trolling reels over my larger spinning reels up at Strawberry. Good luck... and it actually is like anything else, with enough practice, I'm sure you'd learn to love it and be really really good with it.


----------

